# Swing joints



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

As part of a overhaul, gonna add these to my heads.

Gonna do 1/2 1/2. My question is simply 6" or 12" which and why. Is there a good reason to use one over the other or just basic need?


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

I use rain bird funny pipe in 100' rolls and use the 1/2" by barbed connectors. Make the swing joint as long or as short as needed. It really depends on where your threaded connection on your lateral is that dictates the length.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+2


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

unclebucks06 said:


> I use rain bird funny pipe in 100' rolls and use the 1/2" by barbed connectors. Make the swing joint as long or as short as needed. It really depends on where your threaded connection on your lateral is that dictates the length.


Oh, I thought the max I can go is 1'.

If I can go 2-3' then this is a game changer and should really simplify some things.

I assume to still crimp onto the Barb's.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

I dont recommend it, but as long as your head is only flowing 2-4gpm you could go 10-12 feet.

1-2 feet is no problem.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

unclebucks06 said:


> I dont recommend it, but as long as your head is only flowing 2-4gpm you could go 10-12 feet.
> 
> 1-2 feet is no problem.


It's a 4" popup. 1804 with an rvan 8-14 head, spraying 180°


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

kolbasz said:


> unclebucks06 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont recommend it, but as long as your head is only flowing 2-4gpm you could go 10-12 feet.
> ...


Thats like .75 gpms. No sweat for any length of swing pipe.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ +2

For my street strip, I ran the poly pipe next to the sidewalk and the funny pipe to the edge to get the opposite head. If a plow hits it, it is easier to fix since the funny pipe it not likely to break.


----------

